# Wolfie at nearly 5 months..



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

ENJOY :thumbup:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

i cant see nothing hun


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

its ok i can now :lol: hes fab


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: we need more pics :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolfie is gorgeous, i love his ear furnishings, he too is going to be a big lad . good luck with him.......Chris....:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love those ears :thumbup: He's growing into a gorgeous young man :yesnod:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He's got the sweetest face, love the white muzzle! And the lovely long strands of fur at his ears!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! :laugh:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do you know i dont think i've ever seen any pictures of wolfie


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone  yes his ears are very hairy haha, but his lynx tips are still only tiny! I think the fur got unfairly proportioned out  he got it all inside his ears instead of on top!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

nattymariax said:


> Thanks everyone  yes his ears are very hairy haha, but his lynx tips are still only tiny! I think the fur got unfairly proportioned out  he got it all inside his ears instead of on top!


I wouldn't worry too much about the size of the lynx tips. I forgot which website it was-but there were a number of champion MCs in the U.S. with the small tips (you know the ones that look like lipstick applicator brushes rather than bristly paint brushes :lol I think my kitty will have the small ones also, as their mom did, (she has little tiny pointed lynx tips. . .maybe I'll start referring to them as 'lipstick brushes' :lol


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the size of the lynx tips. I forgot which website it was-but there were a number of champion MCs in the U.S. with the small tips (you know the ones that look like lipstick applicator brushes rather than bristly paint brushes :lol I think my kitty will have the small ones also, as their mom did, (she has little tiny pointed lynx tips. . .maybe I'll start referring to them as 'lipstick brushes' :lol


Haha lipstick brushes  thats cute! his daddy had big ones so maybe they will grow a bit!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL..in Ragdolls they are a fault and when we first got Ozzy i was just about to cut them off and Sue said, if i cut them off she will cut off my doo dah's.......needless to say, he's still got his tips lol............:scared::scared:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL That is so funny, I could just see you with the scissors ready to snip off the poor cat's gorgeous ear tufts!:lol:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

raggs said:


> LOL..in Ragdolls they are a fault and when we first got Ozzy i was just about to cut them off and Sue said, if i cut them off she will cut off my doo dah's.......needless to say, he's still got his tips lol............:scared::scared:


Ozzy's are huge  Wolfie is a little bit jealous:lol: do you know if they grow with age? or do they tend to stay the same length?


----------

